# Problem with epoxy pumps



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't like pumps for just that reason. Can't trust the mix ratios.
I decided to go with disposable plastic cups for measuring and mixing.
Easy enough to mark a reference cup at 1 oz intervals and mark the mix cup
at the levels needed for a 5:1 ratio.



> five parts 105 Resin to one part 206 Hardener


http://www.westsystem.com/ss/206-slow-hardener


----------



## Bush_Whacker (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Brett. Good tip on the cups.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Brett, Im guessing you got those cups at a paint store? I can't find any that small at Home Depot.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Grocery store, translucent 9 ounce Solo cups, on the shelf next to the paper plates.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I use the 1oz disposable graduated shot glass style measuring cups for small work. Use the same as Brett for larger.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I use the pumps. Got mine at west marine and I've had no issue with them but me being me...I pump into cups then mix. They do seem to be accurate though. I get my cups at the dollar store. I also buy the plastic bowls. Those are good for mixing thickened epoxy (peanut butter thickness) because mixing thick epoxy in the cups causes them to collapse. I also use dollar store measuring cups.


----------

